# Bob Lutz interview: fast forward to 25 minute point for EV and Tesla discussion



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I have not completed reviewing this whole interview but things become very interesting at minute marker 25:


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

You're right, very interesting. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

In the video, Lutz claims everything needed for an electric car can be ordered from a catalog. This begs the question, can I order everything for a Corvette C8 drivetrain from J.C. Whitney?

This actually confirms the Sandy Munro answer that the reason Detroit can't compete with Tesla is 'management wants to stand at the end of the assembly line to put on their badge.' Instead of concentrating on value added engineering, they prefer to outsource everything and then call it theirs.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

At ~32 minutes, Lutz talks about the Model Y. He doesn't believe it will sell well because it's ugly.

I think Bob is going to be really, really surprised at just how well it sells.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> In the video, Lutz claims everything needed for an electric car can be ordered from a catalog.


And around the 33 minute mark, he states that "the only reason Tesla has more range is because they have a bigger battery".

Bob has been out of the game too long. With the new EVs from Audi, Jaguar, and Porsche, each with a "bigger battery", we now see that there is actually much more to obtaining more range than just having a "bigger battery".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

"...thanks to very clever marketing and PR, a Tesla has more image value than an equivalent electric Chevrolet."

That very clever, $0 spent, marketing and PR. No Bob, it has more "image value" because it's a better car. There simply is no equivalent yet.


----------



## ckarner (Apr 15, 2019)

Please, Take the food [email protected]#@%!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> "...thanks to very clever marketing and PR, a Tesla has more image value than an equivalent electric Chevrolet."
> 
> That very clever, $0 spent, marketing and PR. No Bob, it has more "image value" because it's a better car. There simply is no equivalent yet.


Every time Bob Lutz opens his mouth to talk about Tesla, the image of GM cars goes down for me.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

garsh said:


> At ~32 minutes, Lutz talks about the Model Y. He doesn't believe it will sell well because it's ugly.
> 
> I think Bob is going to be really, really surprised at just how well it sells.


About the Model Y, he said "sales will be largely substitutional to the Model 3." I believe that will be true to a great degree, just as the Model 3 seems to have impacted sales of S and X. If I had waited a year to buy my Tesla, I'd probably be looking at a Y, instead. It doesn't really matter because they'll be selling all they can build of both 3 and Y for a long time.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Every time Bob Lutz opens his mouth to talk about Tesla, the image of GM cars goes down for me.


How could it get any lower?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FogNoggin said:


> About the Model Y, he said "sales will be largely substitutional to the Model 3." I believe that will be true to a great degree, just as the Model 3 seems to have impacted sales of S and X. If I had waited a year to buy my Tesla, I'd probably be looking at a Y, instead.


I do agree with that part. I think there are many people such as yourself who would have preferred a small SUV, but settled for the Model 3 because they wanted an affordable Tesla NOW, and didn't want to wait for the Y.

But while I believe Model 3 sales will decline slightly when the Y starts being delivered, I believe combined 3+Y sales will end up being almost double that of current 3 sales alone. Unlike Bob, I think the majority of people are going to think that the Y looks good, and it will sell like crazy.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's quite obvious to me that Bob is FIRMLY out of touch with the reality of Tesla's technology or perhaps he's just in denial and can't admit it. While one *could* possibly order parts from a "catalog" to make an EV the problem is that if the car and tech are not compelling it won't sell or perform well.

Chevy did a decent job with the Bolt but that's 75% LG tech in there, not GM and how are Bolt sales doing anyhow? GM still loses a boat load of money on them


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Chevy did a decent job with the Bolt but that's 75% LG tech in there, not GM and how are Bolt sales doing anyhow? GM still loses a boat load of money on them


And talk about ugly...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> And talk about ugly...


I mean, if you're _into_ econoboxes, it looks good compared to a Honda Fit or a Ford Fiesta. But yes, it doesn't hold a candle to any Tesla.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

at 27min, Lutz does complement Elon and Tesla for giving the EV style & be appealing; unlike GM, Nissan, etc that made their EVs look like cheap Econobox cars because that's what they thought those looking for an EV would want.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

garsh said:


> Unlike Bob, I think the majority of people are going to think that the Y looks good, and it will sell like crazy.


I didn't like the Model 3 very much until I saw one in a parking lot. I'll bet the Y is a dazzler in reality.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I bought the Model 3 because Performance. I have not been disappointed and have surprised many riders who thought electric cars were econoboxes.
I noticed that they talked a little about range but did not talk about the Supercharger network. It is the best compliment to the Tesla line of cars and unique to Tesla. They should have brought it up.
Also over the air updates should have been discussed. I think it will be a real game changer.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

Bob Lutz stated what I’ve been saying for years: GM (and all others) should have gone high end with full electric. Big battery, high end vehicle. He said it at 28:00.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Actually GM should have put NiMH batteries in the EV1 and sold them at end of lease to those who wanted them.

Bob Wilson


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I found it refreshing to hear Bob Lutz’s admissions about Tesla’s success, and then it gradually went downhill from there. His hindsight is decent but his foresight is horrendous!


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> At ~32 minutes, Lutz talks about the Model Y. He doesn't believe it will sell well because it's ugly.
> 
> I think Bob is going to be really, really surprised at just how well it sells.


I see the Envoy in my cereals every morning, I think he's right


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ckarner said:


> Please, Take the food [email protected]#@%!


A lesson to anyone wanting to land Bob Lutz for an interview or show: free food will do it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It doesn't take long to know why he doesn't still work for any of the big guys. He is very good at judging what they each have done, but guess not so much as what they should be doing in the future when he worked for them.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

I think he is being less honest on the electrification stuff than other topics. He is consulting for one of the major US companies and said he's on the board of several battery/electrification companies. I bet he knows more than he's letting on to and its in the best interest of himself and his customers to say those things. Unless he just shows up to board meetings telling 20-year-old stories, eating chips and salsa and collecting a big paycheck.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm gonna go with:


M3OC Rules said:


> he just shows up to board meetings telling 20-year-old stories, eating chips and salsa and collecting a big paycheck.


----------

